# Redd won't sell to me?



## PrincessApple (Apr 23, 2020)

I woke up to my brother saying Redd is on the island and that he bought an authentic painting. I went to my account (I was the island representative) and tried talking to him but he won't give/sell me anything? Can only one player buy from him? Is this going to affect my museum being upgraded or not being able to go into his boat the second time he comes because my brother is being annoying and won't donate the art.


----------



## Zen (Apr 23, 2020)

that makes sense. everything is shared on an island so 1 art per day.


----------



## PrincessApple (Apr 23, 2020)

ah thats kind of annoying I was hoping for 1 art per character oh well ):


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 23, 2020)

Yeah, you need to donate the art in order to get the museum upgraded >•>


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 23, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> Yeah, you need to donate the art in order to get the museum upgraded >•>



Was that confirmed? Blathers told my alt to start donating art to the museum, so I don't think it matters.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

Zen said:


> that makes sense. everything is shared on an island so 1 art per day.


I believe once you can access his tent you can actually purchase one piece of art per day per character.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



JKDOS said:


> Was that confirmed? Blathers told my alt to start donating art to the museum, so I don't think it matters.


Yes its confirmed. As soon as I donated my first piece Blathers said because of my donation he is able to get a renovation going.


----------



## eminyan (Apr 23, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Was that confirmed? Blathers told my alt to start donating art to the museum, so I don't think it matters.


Only when you donate a piece can you get the renovation started.


----------



## Believe (Apr 23, 2020)

Has anyone tried visiting someone else's island to see if they're able to purchase from Redd again?


----------



## PrincessApple (Apr 23, 2020)

say i never donate the art.. will he still show up on the island just walking around in future days or do i HAVE to donate that specific art piece to get him to spawn again


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 23, 2020)

eminyan said:


> Only when you donate a piece can you get the renovation started.



I thought you meant only the rep could do it.


----------



## Sharpington (Apr 23, 2020)

PrincessApple said:


> say i never donate the art.. will he still show up on the island just walking around in future days or do i HAVE to donate that specific art piece to get him to spawn again


After I bought my art Redd keeps talking about using his boat as a showroom, so I think just making the purchase is enough for him to start selling more. Once he has stuff set up in his boat there are multiple pieces of art, and each player can buy 1 art item. So the next time he comes around your brother can't buy all the art and you will be able to get one. I've seen someone switch to a different and buy a second piece of art so I can guarantee that

But the first piece of art Redd sells while walking around is the only one guaranteed to be real. You have to donate a real art piece for the museum to expand. People are already putting guides together to catch fakes, it's really subtle this time around


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

PrincessApple said:


> say i never donate the art.. will he still show up on the island just walking around in future days or do i HAVE to donate that specific art piece to get him to spawn again


People are saying that he doesn't come back until the museum is upgraded so I would just donate the first painting. Not sure how true that is though.


----------

